# Does anyone have a step by step guide on how to use a serial cable on a Directivo?



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

I've got a philips DSR704 and was curious on how to use the serial cable. I've ready many different guides, but the majority of them are for TIVO units and I wasn't sure if they are all the same when it comes to serial. 

Thanks,


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay,

Does anyone have a guide written on a cocktail napkin???


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

What do you need to use the serial cable for? In stock configuration, the serial cable is normally used to control an external set top box. Since the DirecTivo has the DirecTV tuners built-in, there's not much you can use it for unless you hack the DTivo. In a hacked state you can use the serial cable to connect to the DTivo from your PC via telnet and browse the filesystem via a bash prompt. This is handy in case you lose the network connection (also enabled via hacking) and want to perform some troubleshooting.


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

mr.unnatural said:


> What do you need to use the serial cable for? In stock configuration, the serial cable is normally used to control an external set top box. Since the DirecTivo has the DirecTV tuners built-in, there's not much you can use it for unless you hack the DTivo. In a hacked state you can use the serial cable to connect to the DTivo from your PC via telnet and browse the filesystem via a bash prompt. This is handy in case you lose the network connection (also enabled via hacking) and want to perform some troubleshooting.


I installed Instantcake and PTVnet on the unit so I should be able to get to bash with it. On this particular drive I can't seem to get networking working so that is why I am trying to use serial for that.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You shoud post on the DVRupgrade forums. My guess is you either don't have the right serial cable or the terminal settings (speed) aren't set right.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The serial port has to be configured for 115200 baud rate, IIRC. If you're using TeraTermPro then select the COM port you're using and click OK. Then, pull down the Setup menu at the top and select the Serial Port. Change the Baud rate setting and click OK. When the option window closes, press ENTER. If everything is set up correctly you should get a bash prompt.

FYI - I haven't used the serial connection to a Tivo in several years so my memory may not be 100% accurate. It's a ***** getting old.


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for the info. I'll give this a shot as soon as I get my darn serial adaptor to install on my laptop. I was trying my desktop at first but I think I need to have the thing connected so moving my laptop made the most sense. I just need to find the drivers as the drivers on the CD don't install with my laptop.



Thanks,


----------



## jpz2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay so I've got the serial adaptor working. But I'm not sure if my serial cable works as I don't get any response via Teraterm do I need to hit enter at a certain time or can I connect to the DVR at anytime?

Thanks,


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Open up TeraTerm and close out the option window that is displayed. Go to the setup menu and set the baud rate for the serial connection. Click OK to close the window and then hit enter. You should see a bash prompt in the terminal window. From there you need to use some basic Linux commands to navigate and perform the desired functions.


----------

